# Problem Muscovy!



## DaddyPaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright you duck afficianados, I gots me a duck issue.  For some reason a Muscovy has taken up residence at my home.  We have a little slip and slide thingamajigger in the backyard so perhaps he thought it was a little duck pond? 

No matter, I've grown tired of his company for a couple of reasons.  First my beagle who is on a tie out barks incessantly at him but hasn't yet lured him into his reach.

Second and most importantly is, in a word, POOP!  He poops about 43 times a day and this afternoon upon arrival at my house I discovered he decided to take a #2 in my Croc flip flops.  That pretty much did it for me right there, and the fact that he poops all over the patio, picnic table, tree house and my wife's swing out back.

Reading from FWC's site it appears that so long as I don't violate an animal cruelty law I can "humanely euthanize" him.  I have a friend who has one at his pond behind his house and said that this one is welcome to join it.  Problem is, thus far I can't catch the dadgum thing.

How do you catch a Muscovy?  I've got my cat trap, I mean varmint trap out there right now with a little bread inside but he ain't too keen on going in just yet.

I'm almost ready to whack him at this point, but like a little challenge.  What say ye?


----------



## Nitro (Jun 25, 2009)

Catch him in the head with a .22 cal pellet from the air rifle of your choosing. Or your archery equipment.

Find a local Chinese place..... Peking Duck is TAAAASTY!!


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2009)

don't kill it if you don't have too, catching a duck is as hard as catching a greesed pig, trust me i did it every day for a year! (2 ducks).  keep trying to trap the fella, get him used to you by throwing bread at him till he gets closer and closer, once he is used to you it'll be easy...but it'll take time. but theres really no need to kill him, there's many many people who would take in a un-wanted muscovy as a pet, and he isn't going to cause your or anyone any harm, other then a little poo.

and yeah i know ducks poo a lot, and its nasty stuff...
i had two pekin ducks liveing in a two-man tent in my liveing room for a while...we had to clean that tent out many times a day. if you think i kiddin im not, i got pic proof too.

FYI ducks love watching "Cops"


----------



## BradMyers (Jun 25, 2009)

*Leg Snare*

Make a snare from a real long cord or string (something that won't hurt the legs) and place it on the ground with lots of whatever you have for bait. Cracked corn works well. I would tie the other end of the snare to a long pole, pvc or stick. This will allow you to pull the snare quick with a sweeping motion kinda like a fishing rod hook set. Box, stick, string & bait may also work for ya. Nighttime may give you more options like a net. Good luck, I'm sure it wouldn't mind a new home.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I caught "Kevin" as the kids called him.  I put some bread in a little chick/bunny cage and hooked the door open.  I hid behind a big oak tree and waited................................and waited.............................and waited.  He circled the cage about 20times trying to get at the bread through the sides.

Finally he went inside to get the bread and I ran screaming like a mad man in hopes that he wouldn't come back out the door before I could get to it.  It worked.

Just got back from releasing him to a nice little fish pond with another Muscovy and I think the other one is a girl!  


Ducky, ducky, quack, quack......................


----------



## Nitro (Jun 25, 2009)

Cool.   

Better ending to the story would have been -quack, quack ...........THWAAAAAACK!! 

Anywho, you solved your Duck doodoo problem.

If you come to the LC in March, I'll feed you some of our famous dutch oven Teal so you will know what "might have been"..


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 25, 2009)

> Just got back from releasing him to a nice little fish pond with another Muscovy and I think the other one is a girl!



Doesn't really matter.  Muscovies are one of the duck breeds with documented homosexual behavior.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 25, 2009)

Strong fishing line with 1 piece of corn would've solved your problem.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Cool.
> 
> Better ending to the story would have been -quack, quack ...........THWAAAAAACK!!
> 
> ...



This morning I slammed him right in the breast with a tennis ball as he sat atop my wife's swing on the patio.  I was out there in my boxers thinking, "This bird really has to go".  I picked up a tennis ball and my wife says, "Yeah, like you're gonna hit him". 

First pitch..............just a bit outside.  Second, just a touch high.  By the third pitch I was feeling my old collegiate fireball days.  I took the sign (cheese at the knees), wind up, release...............BAM, rolled him off the frame of the swing! 

He recovered and flew off.  By lunch he had pooped 16 more times on the patio.  I really wish I would have had a big ole rubber blunt tip for my Hoyt, now that would have been funny.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Doesn't really matter.  Muscovies are one of the duck breeds with documented homosexual behavior.



At my house he was unisexual, so at least over there he has a fighting chance.


----------



## BradMyers (Jun 25, 2009)

Glad you got rid of the problem and Kevin got a new home. Funny thread cause I know your pain.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm having a little difficulty believing it but Kevin has flown the 5 or so miles through the woods and is back in our kiddy pool in the backyard! 

I'm going to try to keep the kids from seeing him this morning when their Grandma comes to pick them up.

I have a feeling that this time the story will have a slightly different ending.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 1, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> I'm having a little difficulty believing it but Kevin has flown the 5 or so miles through the woods and is back in our kiddy pool in the backyard!
> 
> I'm going to try to keep the kids from seeing him this morning when their Grandma comes to pick them up.
> 
> I have a feeling that this time the story will have a slightly different ending.



I want photos this time!!!!!!!!!!

Either in a roasting pan, or sitting with the kids on the couch watching TV.....that will be the only two scenarios....if not dinner, you will have a new pet soon. 

Heck, they already named him........


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nitro said:


> I want photos this time!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Either in a roasting pan, or sitting with the kids on the couch watching TV.....that will be the only two scenarios....if not dinner, you will have a new pet soon.
> 
> Heck, they already named him........



I know what you would do to him....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 1, 2009)

We've got one that hangs out here at the plant.One guy feeds him cracked corn every morning.That duck is standing at his feed spot every morning waiting


----------



## SHMELTON (Jul 1, 2009)

sounds like Kevin has found a nice home!


----------



## chadf (Jul 1, 2009)

sounds like kevin is about to get whacked......


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 1, 2009)

Take him back and pull some primaries.  He won't be flying anywhere.


I mean dude, that duck loves you, how can you have harsh thoughts about it.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 1, 2009)

SHMELTONS_BOYS said:


> sounds like Kevin has found a nice home!



Yep, 

He has his own swing and a nice porch to defecate on.....

Bet if Kevin was a longbeard, DP would have skewered already......


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 1, 2009)

It ain't looking too good for ole Kevin right now.  The kids are due back in about an hour and a half and right now he don't seem to be buying the "hot dog bun in a trap" bit that worked last time.

I have a gal at work who lives about 25 miles away that said she would take him home in the backseat of her car if I could catch him.  I told her that if I don't catch him by 5:20 or so, he gets the axe, or .22 or Muzzy or something.

We'll see how it turns out.................................


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jul 1, 2009)

Soak some corn in some Cheap Bourbon. After he eats it you will be able to leisurely walk up to him and pick him up. If he can fly clip his wings and then take him to your buddies pond.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 1, 2009)

Hit'em right there where it starts turning red with some #2 shot.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 1, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> It ain't looking too good for ole Kevin right now.  The kids are due back in about an hour and a half and right now he don't seem to be buying the "hot dog bun in a trap" bit that worked last time.
> 
> I have a gal at work who lives about 25 miles away that said she would take him home in the backseat of her car if I could catch him.  I told her that if I don't catch him by 5:20 or so, he gets the axe, or .22 or Muzzy or something.
> 
> We'll see how it turns out.................................



I don't think they are in season right now...


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jul 1, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> I don't think they are in season right now...



Muscovy ducks are ALWAYS in season down here in Florida.  The regs say so long as I don't violate any animal cruelty laws I can "euthanize" him. 

I don't think a Muzzy through the brisket would be cruel?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 1, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Muscovy ducks are ALWAYS in season down here in Florida.  The regs say so long as I don't violate any animal cruelty laws I can "euthanize" him.
> 
> I don't think a Muzzy through the brisket would be cruel?



Messes up the breast.

You are going to eat him aren't you?


----------



## vol man (Jul 1, 2009)

How about a cast net?  Hide out and have someone else bait him in.  when the moment is right throw your net on him.

Be sure to have someone else rolling camera.  Could make it to America's Funniest Home Videos ~ or America's Most Wanted.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 1, 2009)

Bread soaked in Golden Grain settles'em down real good. Don't let him get to water though, he'll drown.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 21, 2009)

Cut the dogs leash!


----------



## 2bbshot (Aug 21, 2009)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> Cut the dogs leash!



As I read this post this is exacly what I was thinking let the dang dog off the tie out and get you a cold beverage of your choice and see what happens better yet film it and post the video on here


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Aug 22, 2009)

You can do it!!! Blow his freaking head off!!!!!!


----------

